# Où trouver un Ipad ?



## timac974 (20 Mars 2012)

Salut tout le monde,

Quelqu'un saurait-il où trouver un ipad wifi 64Go blanc ? J'ai l'impression qu'en 64Go il y en a eu beaucoup avec la 4g mais le modèle wifi impossible à trouver et je commence à désespérer d'en avoir un cette semaine... Et je n'ai pas envie de me résigner à en prendre un 32Go qui serait trop juste pour mon utilisation !

Demain après midi je serais sur Paris, donc si vous avez des infos  

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2012)

À la FNAC de Limoges, il y en a en stock 

As-tu essayé par internet ?


----------

